# Horizon launched its Pulsar line today



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

New Pulsar line from Horizon. Two grain free formulas for now, Chicken and Red Lentils. Salmon and Red Lentils. In addition to being a regular base food they should be good as a limited source of proteins, weight management and dogs with various allergic (food) reactions.

CHICKEN

28/15

CHICKEN MEAL, RED LENTILS, PEAS, PEA STARCH, CHICKEN, CHICKEN FAT (PRESERVED WITH MIXED TOCOPHEROLS), FLAXSEED, LIQUID EGG PRODUCT, CARROTS, APPLES, BROCCOLI, BOK CHOY, CABBAGE, BLUEBERRIES, FRUCTOOLIGOSACCHARIDES, YUCCA SCHIDIGERA EXTRACT, DRIED ASPERGILLUS NIGER FERMENTATION EXTRACT, DRIED ASPERGILLUS ORYZAE FERMENTATION EXTRACT, PINEAPPLE, DRIED TRICHODERMA LONGIBRACHIATUM FERMENTATION EXTRACT, DRIED RHIZOPUS ORYZAE FERMENTATION EXTRACT, DRIED ENTEROCOCCUS FAECIUM FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED LACTOBACILLUS CASEI FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED LACTOBACILLUS ACIDOPHILUS FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED BIFIDOBACTERIUM BIFIDUM FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED LACTOBACILLUS, PLATARUM FERMENTATION PRODUCT, VITAMIN A ACETATE, VITAMIN D3 SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN E SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN B12 SUPPLEMENT, RIBOFLAVIN, NIACIN, FOLIC ACID, PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE, THIAMINE MONONITRATE, D-CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, BIOTIN, L-ASCORBYL-2-POLYPHOSPHATE (SOURCE OF VITAMIN C), FERROUS SULPHATE, IRON PROTEINATE, ZINC SULPHATE, ZINC PROTEINATE, MANGANOUS OXIDE, MANGANESE PROTEINATE, COPPER SULPHATE, COPPER PROTEINATE

SALMON

28/15

SALMON MEAL, RED LENTILS, PEAS, PEA STARCH, SALMON, SALMON OIL (PRESERVED WITH MIXED TOCOPHEROLS), FLAXSEED, LIQUID EGG PRODUCT, CARROTS, APPLES, BROCCOLI, BOK CHOY, CABBAGE, LUEBERRIES, FRUCTOOLIGOSACCHARIDES, YUCCA SCHIDIGERA EXTRACT, DRIED ASPERGILLUS NIGER FERMENTATION EXTRACT, DRIED ASPERGILLUS ORYZAE FERMENTATION EXTRACT, PINEAPPLE, DRIED TRICHODERMA LONGIBRACHIATUM FERMENTATION EXTRACT, DRIED RHIZOPUS ORYZAE FERMENTATION EXTRACT, DRIED ENTEROCOCCUS FAECIUM FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED LACTOBACILLUS CASEI FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIEDLACTOBACILLUS ACIDOPHILUS FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIEDBIFIDOBACTERIUM BIFIDUM FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED LACTOBACILLUS, PLATARUM FERMENTATION PRODUCT, VITAMIN A ACETATE, VITAMIN D3 SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN E SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN B12 SUPPLEMENT, RIBOFLAVIN, NIACIN, FOLIC ACID, PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE, THIAMINE MONONITRATE, D-CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, BIOTIN, L-ASCORBYL-2-POLYPHOSPHATE (SOURCE OF VITAMIN C), FERROUS SULPHATE, IRON PROTEINATE, ZINCSULPHATE, ZINC PROTEINATE, MANGANOUS OXIDE, MANGANESE PROTEINATE, COPPER SULPHATE, COPPER PROTEINATE, CACIUMIODATE, SODIUM SELENITE, MAGNESIUM OXIDE


----------



## imthemonkey (Aug 8, 2011)

I emailed them and they said they are working on a Salmon Horizon Legacy too. I'm more excited about that.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

LOT of starches in both the foods.. why are all the limited protein diets like that? Surely they can make an EVO/Orijen level diet (40/20 ish) in one protein?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Caty M said:


> LOT of starches in both the foods.. why are all the limited protein diets like that? Surely they can make an EVO/Orijen level diet (40/20 ish) in one protein?


This does not contain a "LOT" of starch. Pulses/legumes have much higher levels of proteins, mitigate appetite and dietary hunger and controls glucose levels. This is hands down the lowest impact food you'll find anywhere that is not a specialty food. I would jump on this in a heartbeat if I had a dog with for example weight issues.


----------



## imthemonkey (Aug 8, 2011)

Caty M said:


> LOT of starches in both the foods.. why are all the limited protein diets like that? Surely they can make an EVO/Orijen level diet (40/20 ish) in one protein?


I agree, this new line is pointless. They already have the Amicus line (which is basically the same thing but with more protein and fat). Such a horrible business move to bring this food to the market instead of formulating additional Legacy formulas.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

It is for sure a decent food and it has a good amount of fat in it, but right after the legumes are pea and pea starch. I realize there does have to be a binder in kibble and legumes are probably a good low GI choice, but why three starches in the first four ingredients?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I do think there is a use for single protein foods but there is still a way to get the protein/fat up there without using so many non essential ingredients in there. It most certainly is not a limited ingredient food.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

imthemonkey said:


> I emailed them and they said they are working on a Salmon Horizon Legacy too. I'm more excited about that.


I look forward to that. I switched to legacy earlier. I rotate it with canned Fromm and some rolls. Maybe I should add salmon to the mix too when it is launched.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Caty M said:


> but right after the legumes are pea and pea starch. I realize there does have to be a binder in kibble and legumes are probably a good low GI choice, but why three starches in the first four ingredients?


Peas are legumes. It is not three starches among the 4 first ingredients. It's 3 plants which contains levels of starch. Total starch here is lower than comparable products. Further, these two products have a much lower pricepoint than their Legacy food, 20% to 30% lower.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

imthemonkey said:


> I agree, this new line is pointless. They already have the Amicus line (which is basically the same thing but with more protein and fat). Such a horrible business move to bring this food to the market instead of formulating additional Legacy formulas.


It is not the same at all. Amicus contains 3 sources of animal proteins. Pulsar contains 1, big difference.


----------



## imthemonkey (Aug 8, 2011)

DaViking said:


> Peas are legumes. It is not three starches among the 4 first ingredients. It's 3 plants which contains levels of starch. Total starch here is lower than comparable products. Further, these two products have a much lower pricepoint than their Legacy food, 20% to 30% lower.


Peas and lentils are also high in protein (like you said). It is safe to say there isn't much meat in the new food. I think that is mostly what Caty M is complaining about.


----------



## imthemonkey (Aug 8, 2011)

DaViking said:


> It is not the same at all. Amicus contains 3 sources of animal proteins. Pulsar contains 1, big difference.


Then you add single proteins to the Amicus or Legacy line. Their limited resources should have gone to those. Maybe i am just upset because they didn't introduce a new product that i want to use. I like the company and have used Amicus and Legacy.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

imthemonkey said:


> Peas and lentils are also high in protein (like you said). It is safe to say there isn't much meat in the new food. I think that is mostly what Caty M is complaining about.


1) Exactly, this is not russet potato
2) The way you are saying it can't be correct until you have the manufacturers numbers. But yeah, it's probably gonna be less than Legacy. It is priced differently and aimed at being a much better and healthier alternative than the competition it is surrounded by at this pricepoint.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

DaViking said:


> Peas are legumes. It is not three starches among the 4 first ingredients. It's 3 plants which contains levels of starch. Total starch here is lower than comparable products. Further, these two products have a much lower pricepoint than their Legacy food, 20% to 30% lower.


They DO have a higher carb content.. the legacy line should cost more, it's a 36/18 food (might be wrong, quick internet search). I'm not saying the food is bad by any means, I am mostly wondering why the allergy formulas, or single protein ones, can't have EVO level protein.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

DaViking said:


> 1) Exactly, this is not russet potato
> 2) The way you are saying it can't be correct until you have the manufacturers numbers. But yeah, it's probably gonna be less than Legacy. It is priced differently and aimed at being a much better and healthier alternative than the competition it is surrounded by at this pricepoint.


So then presumably some of the already modest protein content comes from a plant, not animal source.. and I think I am right in saying that pea starch has a high starch content. :wink:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Never heard of "liquid egg product", that's interesting? 


And what the heck is "FRUCTOOLIGOSACCHARIDES" haha.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Caty M said:


> So then presumably some of the already modest protein content comes from a plant, not animal source..


How is that news for kibble? Remember this product isn't supposed to compete against $70 kibble with animal proteins from all over the place. (Personally I would feed this before some of the more expensive ones but that is another discussion)



Caty M; said:


> and I think I am right in saying that pea starch has a high starch content. :wink:


Absolutely, pea starch is high in pea starch, lol. :smile:


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

meggels said:


> And what the heck is "FRUCTOOLIGOSACCHARIDES" haha.


It is a healthier natural sweetener (FOS)


----------



## imthemonkey (Aug 8, 2011)

It is used as a prebiotic. It is taken out of fruits and vegetables. It is what chicory root is used for in some dog foods.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Caty M said:


> They DO have a higher carb content..


Than what, Orijen, Now, Legacy, EVO? Absolutely. But without knowing the exact levels I'd guess that even considering the lower protein/fat levels it will deliver lower GL. EVO uses potatoes with a GI in the high 80s. That's a load around 13, which is good but only because the carb levels are extremely low in EVO. I don't know the exact carb number but my guess is that Pulsar is from 8 to 10 in GL, that's even better considering carb levels probaly are in the 40s. There are millions of dogs that absolutely should be on this food instead of mediocre kibble that does nothing else than raising their sugar levels and adding fat.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I was thinking the other day about the disappointing ingredients in limited ingredient foods, how it seems to be ONE meat followed by several starches. 
And then I got to thinking. 
That's what limited ingredient foods ARE. 
General ALS type foods tend to list two or three different meats first. That's what we get used to seeing as deemed "high quality." But, that doesn't work for some dogs. That's what foods like this are for. 
Plus, until dog food companies have to list the amount of each ingredient, hypothetically a food could be 15% chicken, 10% turkey, and 5% fish followed by starches making up 30% total meat content, whereas another food could be 40% chicken followed by fillers, but having a total meat content of 40%, but not looking as good as other foods. Does this make sense? 

ALL of this is a complete mystery when you're label reading. That's why what it really comes down to when I am helping people pick kibbles is what ISN'T in the food, and what their particular dog seems to thrive best on. 

And then I thank my lucky stars at night that I don't have to deal with ANY of this guessing game for my pack. It makes my head spin.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

If the food was 40 percent protein and 20 percent fat, I wouldn't have a single bad thing to say about the food- there is definitely nothing wrong with the food only having one protein source. There is no reason though why the manufacturer can't make the chicken by far the greatest ingredient so that it has a comparable fat/protein percentage to the top tier foods.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> I was thinking the other day about the disappointing ingredients in limited ingredient foods, how it seems to be ONE meat followed by several starches.
> And then I got to thinking.
> That's what limited ingredient foods ARE.
> General ALS type foods tend to list two or three different meats first. That's what we get used to seeing as deemed "high quality." But, that doesn't work for some dogs. That's what foods like this are for.
> ...


+1
Wish I could like this multiple times!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

meggels said:


> Never heard of "liquid egg product", that's interesting?


"Liquid egg product is essentially fresh whole eggs (minus the shell) that is delivered twice a week to us by our local egg processor. The 'liquid egg product' is the closest definition that AFFCO will permit. This is a Frequently Asked Question."


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> I was thinking the other day about the disappointing ingredients in limited ingredient foods, how it seems to be ONE meat followed by several starches.
> And then I got to thinking.
> That's what limited ingredient foods ARE.
> General ALS type foods tend to list two or three different meats first. That's what we get used to seeing as deemed "high quality." But, that doesn't work for some dogs. That's what foods like this are for.
> ...


EXACTLY! 

Every dog is different. Raw food is not going to work for EVERY dog. Orijen is not going to work for EVERY dog.

Yes, dogs are biologically the same as wolves, but they've also been quite domesticated. Do wolves in the wild deal with luxating patellas, bloat, heart problems, prone to GI issues, pancreatitis, etc, and everything else that our domestic dogs can be prone to, each often depending on specific breed, since humans have changed dogs so much? Maybe they do suffer from them, but since they are wild, don't have the means to fix them. If a wolf in the wild was being ill due to their diet, I am sure they'd be very thankful for someone coming along and giving them something that doesn't make their stomach hurt. But that's not going to happen because that's not reality. But these dogs are our pets, we provide for them, give them medical care, etc, and have to do best by them.

I do agree that most normal healthy dogs will thrive on a meat-rich diet, or a raw diet, I am not denying that. But the fantastic thing about kibble and modern dog medicine is that there ARE many options. 

If a dog is absolutely miserable on a food such as Orijen but the owner continues feeding because, well, it's the "BEST" according to a bunch of people posting on an online forum, how is that fair to the dog?

I don't see anything wrong with these formulas and making the option open to dogs who cannot thrive on foods with multiple protein sources, etc.


----------



## happygirlx3 (Feb 22, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> Every dog is different. Raw food is not going to work for EVERY dog.



I completely disagree...

However, I do agree that not every _kibble_ will work for every dog. I think the best thing you can do is find one that is of the highest quality you can afford and works well with your dog.

Like PuppyPaws, I'm glad I feed my dogs raw so I don't have to worry about whether the kibble I'm feeding is "right" or if the company is honest.


----------

